# **** that PJ



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:twisted: 
she started me on this song...(I talk non-stop to Snarf, and it often turns into a song - as he's still so sensitive to noise - not that my singing voice is helping  )

Today's Ear-mealworm...

Sung to the tune of Smelly Cat ala Phoebe on Friends:

mealworm, mealworm....why should i be feeding you?
mealworm, mealworm...it's not your fault.
krispy kreme, krispy kreme...i love eating you.
krisy kreme, krispy kreme...it's not my fault.

then somehow I got the verses all mixed up and was singing:

mealworm, mealworm...I love eating you.
:shock: 

**** you, PJ,,,It's all your fault!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: darn that PJ*

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! that is priceless...an earworm about worms! :lol: :lol: :lol:

mmmm....hot kripsy kremes....nothing better than on right off the belt...OMG. want one!!!! or a couple dozen. whatever.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

:lol: 
Who? Me?
I remember "singing" that song to SusanaProenca -

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10131&p=88199&hilit=smelly+hedge#p88199

Although I know that the Krispy Kreme is in reference to my calling the mealworm aliens cream filled donuts for hedgies, I still want one. There's one down the street... :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



PJM said:


> Although I know that the Krispy Kreme is in reference to my calling the mealworm aliens cream filled donuts for hedgies, I still want one. There's one down the street... :twisted:


"Smelly Hedge" was earlier today...then I think it morphed, along with cream-filled mealworms or something, into "Mealworm".

Gack.

I once drove to the nearest Krispy Kreme just for a dozen donuts (2 hours round trip). They're all closed down around here now...sigh...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

I snuck some into my hubby's hospital room once. We would get several boxes when we went to Memphis or Dallas & freeze them in large Freezer bags. Seriously, 5 seconds in the microwave & you're in paradise. 
Mmmmm

Seriously - If I eat my pillow in the middle of a dream tonight about these stupid donuts - I'm coming for you. :twisted:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Krispy Kreme, Krispy Kreme...whyisPJeatingherpillow?
Krispy Kreme, Krispy Kreme...it's her own fault...
:twisted:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: darn that PJ*

#1: Ear-mealworm, and the resultant song(s): LOVE! Although I will probably be singing all day too...

#2: Once, I was on a road trip with friends, and we were driving along the highway and saw a Krispy Kreme that had the 'Hot and Fresh' sign on. We swerved across 4 lanes of traffic to get to it in time. I was on the phone with my mom (checking in) and all she heard was 'yeah so the trip is going pretty great AHHHHHH PULL OVER PULL OVER MOM I GOTTA GO THERE'S SOMETHING WE NEED TO GET THERE AHHHH *click*.

She had to call me back to make sure I wasn't dead. She hung up on me when I told her we had to stop for donuts.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Mmmmm*smack*mmmm*lick*mmmm

*PJ licks her fingers, sighs & smiles*

That was a WONDERFUL idea! Thank you MissC!

:lol:

Cylaura-I always knew you were a smart gal!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



cylaura said:


> She had to call me back to make sure I wasn't dead. She hung up on me when I told her we had to stop for donuts.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: darn that PJ*



cylaura said:


> ...and saw a Krispy Kreme that had the 'Hot and Fresh' sign on. We swerved across 4 lanes of traffic to get to it in time.


priorities. you have got them....TOTALLY STRAIGHT.

i went to college in ATL & there are KKs all over the place...we would CRAM into my friend's car (she was the only freshman who had one) & make laaaaate night runs to stuff our faces with hot, glazey goodness. mmmmmmmm...doughnuts.

& now i have 2 earworms going simultaneously & both from TV shows...how did i manage that? *sigh*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



PJM said:


> Mmmmm*smack*mmmm*lick*mmmm
> 
> *PJ licks her fingers, sighs & smiles*
> 
> That was a WONDERFUL idea! Thank you MissC!


You had better have just eaten your pillow. :roll:

rivoli...how many KKs?

Were there one two three four five? Were your sense working overrrrrrtime?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

:lol: Nope-my pillow was intact. Not even drooled on! :lol: 
But I DO happen to have a Krispy Kreme 3 blocks from the office. 
he hehe HEHE HAHAHA MUURRRAHAHAHAA!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



PJM said:


> But I DO happen to have a Krispy Kreme 3 blocks from the office.
> he hehe HEHE HAHAHA MUURRRAHAHAHAA!! :twisted: :lol:


The worst part is you KNOW how evil you are. :twisted:

But *I* am getting another hedgie this weekend. So...nanananaNAAAAAA 

Beat that, donut girl.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: darn that PJ*



rivoli256 said:


> priorities. you have got them....TOTALLY STRAIGHT.
> 
> i went to college in ATL & there are KKs all over the place...we would CRAM into my friend's car (she was the only freshman who had one) & make laaaaate night runs to stuff our faces with hot, glazey goodness. mmmmmmmm...doughnuts.
> *


It's true. There is NOTHING better than a warm, freshly glazed KK donut. It's a fact.

There's a KK right up the street from my work... I may have to organize a lab walk this afternoon to satisfy the cravings you all have given me! :twisted:



MissC said:


> But *I* am getting another hedgie this weekend. So...nanananaNAAAAAA
> 
> Beat that, donut girl.


It's true... you have the ultimate trump card! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

No! I win! I already HAVE two hedgies! And a tummy full of Krispy Kreme! :lol: Say 'uncle'! :lol:

I do have to hand it to you though. I would trade those donuts for another hedgie any day of the week. It's just so exciting.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: darn that PJ*



MissC said:


> rivoli...how many KKs?
> 
> Were there one two three four five? Were your sense working overrrrrrtime?


(insert choice expletives here)

you are evil! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!

& PJ...so unfair...i think i lose: at work, 3 earworms, bored out of my mind, cranky boss, no hedgies in sight, &i have sworn off sugar - so no KKs for me 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Did I mention the new baby in the Fall?

Put THAT in your donut and chomp it! :twisted:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Miss C, I don't know if our Timmies can compete with a Krispy Kreme right now, dear God I want one! May have to settle for a boston cream at Tims!

Also....**** that song :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Sorry Rivoli! To be without hedgies & donuts is tragic. You have my sympathies.

"but at least you've got friiieeeenndss!"

*Hrrruummpf! I donn wanna play anymore. MissC*  I'm gonna go get another donut.

 You win! You win!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Yeah, I win...but I STILL don't have a freaking donut!!!!

And no, Kat: Tim's do NOT compare. Krispy Kreme hands them out to you...hot from the oven...while you are standing in line waiting to buy a couple dozen which are warm from the oven. The longer the line, the longer you wait...the more wonderful, sweet donuty goodness you get.

<sigh>


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

It sounds amazing! I only had a KK once, and it was old and cold and slightly hard, so not all that great. I would now like a real KK!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



hercsmom said:


> It sounds amazing! I only had a KK once, and it was old and cold and slightly hard, so not all that great. I would now like a real KK!


If I decide to head to Vancouver to get me a dozen, I will swing by and pick you up.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: darn that PJ*

I WANNA COME!!!!!!!!!!

*stamp stamp stamp!*

:roll:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: darn that PJ*



rivoli256 said:


> I WANNA COME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *stamp stamp stamp!*
> 
> :roll:


Me toooooo! So not fair, you have a new hedgie on the way AND you're getting glazey goodness. A double whammy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Krispy Kreme & baby hedgies for EVERYONE!!! YAY!! :lol:

By the way, I'm not sure how I feel about 3 pages worth of comments on a thread entitled 'darn that PJ!'


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



PJM said:


> By the way, I'm not sure how I feel about 3 pages worth of comments on a thread entitled 'darn that PJ!'


<snort> I'm not surprised at all. :roll:

So much for Miss Innocent, huh PJ? :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

:lol: Ha! So much for you trying to sully my reputation! What started as a 'darn that PJ' ended in a discussion of something wonderful & sweet. 
 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: darn that PJ*



PJM said:


> :lol: Ha! So much for you trying to sully my reputation! What started as a 'darn that PJ' ended in a discussion of something wonderful & sweet.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


people...let's focus on what is important here: baby hedgies & KKs for everyone.

ahem...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Sorry, rivoli, you are absolutely right, I was just in shock cuz PJ hadn't managed to mention 'mealies' in a conversation centred around creamy goodness. :shock:

:roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Yes Ma'am. Sorry. Won't happen again. 
Unless she starts it


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



PJM said:


> :lol: Nope-my pillow was intact. Not even drooled on! :lol:
> But I DO happen to have a Krispy Kreme 3 blocks from the office.
> he hehe HEHE HAHAHA MUURRRAHAHAHAA!! :twisted: :lol:


What????? You still have a Krispy Kreme?     They all closed down YEARS ago here...and I don't think I've been to a donut place since...(Not including gas stations that carry donuts)

And MissC (I'd quote you but this is an edit) how DARE you post that about Krispy Kremes...I haven't eaten since 11! ELEVEN!!! (Curse you, school lunch time!) And now my mouth is watering...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

PJ started it.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: darn that PJ*

If you go to vancouver to get some you better pick me up on the way.... I've never had one. What are they like? Are they like longjohns or what? creme filled? custard filled? FROSTING? IS IT CHOCOLATE FROSTING? I WANT BACON


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

All of the above.

and light and airy and warm and wonderful.

sigh.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Just to taunt you even more... :lol: :twisted:

[attachment=0:1dxpm3zn]KK1.jpg[/attachment:1dxpm3zn]

Coming right off the line... freshly glazed... mmmmmmmm

Pooka, you have to try them somehow!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

http://krispykreme.com/doughnuts
Hubby loves the chocolate iced cream filled. I love them all.  They have New York Cheesecake & Caramel Kreme Crunch, which are basically the creme filled donuts topped with more great things. You have to have them for desert, they are too much for breakfast. 
But...the best...are the ...HOT...FRESH...original donuts. You walk in - they hand you one. Even before you speak. And you THINK that all you were going to have was that 1 free donut. But where did it go? It disappeared into a heavenly cloud of sugar flavored air on your tongue. You don't remember chewing - you never did! It simply melted & was gone. Only to be a sweet memory. 
Ahhh....


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: darn that PJ*

Yummy Rings of Goodness! *watch out for the drool, don't slip lol


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: darn that PJ*

This thread makes me hungry haha

Good thing there's a KK near me :twisted: muahahaha


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*

I see PJ's evil sister showed up. :twisted:

:roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: darn that PJ*



MissC said:


> I see PJ's evil sister showed up. :twisted:
> 
> :roll:


I thought YOU were my evil sister!


----------

